
Reply to Vijay Pande, VC Investor and Stanford Professor - mostafab
https://medium.com/@mostafab/response-to-vijay-pande-comment-here-da106bc53119
======
masonic
Posting these rants daily is not a good look.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mostafab](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=mostafab)

